# Roadmaster



## the tinker (Jun 25, 2020)

Here's the next project.  I had this Roadmaster for sale at Memory Lane three years ago. I went down in price to $175, which was a good price for someone looking to get a tank-bike with a springer and great original paint wheels. It had the original saddle on it, bars and pedals, but did not sell. I went there with a truck-load of bikes and this was the only one I returned home with. I had a lowball offer of a100 bucks at the end of the swap by an Ebay parter.  The solid, no rust tank is worth that. The bike has been re-painted.[ brush-job]  This bike will become a mild custom, with only with new paint and maybe skirt guards. The decals on the tank washed partly off in the rain at Memory Lane. They were mid-fifties Chicago Whites Sox pitchers.


----------



## highship (Jun 25, 2020)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 25, 2020)

That's gonna be awesome.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 25, 2020)

Got it up on the stand. There's a lot of black marks from grease and dirt in the paint. This bike was repainted a long time ago and has lots of patina. I'm thinking about seeing how it cleans up and just leaving it as is. It reminds me of an old locomotive in a railroad shop. Ready to be scrapped.  This is a heavy bike. I'll start taking it apart tomorrow.


I've had this bike setting around many years and have never done anything with it. Came home from work one evening and it was sitting up against my back porch, along with a 50's boy's Monark. No note, nothing. Old bikes always seem to find me.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 26, 2020)

Took the Roadmaster apart. This appears to be a "franken" bike. The Chainring, chain and wheels are off a girl's bike. The red paint on the tank may be original  and to this bike. It's too bad that I'm taking what's left of the decals off, as they were clearly put on back in the fifties. I grew up in the fifties and decals were very popular. They were given out free from cereal, ice cream companies and just about everywhere else. This was a local Chicago bike and I think these two decals were given out at Wrigley Field, in Chicago, 1954- 55.  Hank Sauer "The Honker" and Bob Rush.  Bob Rush's decal floated off during a rain storm at the Memory lane swap and The Honker's is crumbling away. A wash-job will remove it.  The serial number on the bike is: J5400C. 1954?


----------



## TieDye (Jun 26, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Took the Roadmaster apart. This appears to be a "franken" bike. The Chainring, chain and wheels are off a girl's bike. The red paint on the tank may be original  and to this bike. It's too bad that I'm taking what's left of the decals off, as they were clearly put on back in the fifties. I grew up in the fifties and decals were very popular. They were given out free from cereal, ice cream companies and just about everywhere else. This was a local Chicago bike and I think these two decals were given out at Wrigley Field, in Chicago, 1954- 55.  Hank Sauer "The Honker" and Bob Rush.  Bob Rush's decal floated off during a rain storm at the Memory lane swap and The Honker's is crumbling away. A wash-job will remove it.  The serial number on the bike is: J5400C. 1954?View attachment 1218457
> 
> View attachment 1218456



Just because there's a 54 after the J does not make this bike a 1954.  Is there a suffix after the serial number,  like ACw or Cw or something like 52Cw, etc?  Post a picture of the whole serial number area, please.  With the ribbed, detachable seat post clamp it could as old as a 1949 1/2, but not older than that. With the complete information, we can tell you what year it is.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 26, 2020)

The straight bottom trusses on the springer are earlier as is the left side button on the tank.  I would say late 40's.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Took the Roadmaster apart. This appears to be a "franken" bike. The Chainring, chain and wheels are off a girl's bike. The red paint on the tank may be original  and to this bike. It's too bad that I'm taking what's left of the decals off, as they were clearly put on back in the fifties. I grew up in the fifties and decals were very popular. They were given out free from cereal, ice cream companies and just about everywhere else. This was a local Chicago bike and I think these two decals were given out at Wrigley Field, in Chicago, 1954- 55.  Hank Sauer "The Honker" and Bob Rush. * Bob Rush's decal floated off during a rain storm *at the Memory lane swap and The Honker's is crumbling away. A wash-job will remove it.  The serial number on the bike is: J5400C. 1954?View attachment 1218457
> 
> View attachment 1218456




Bob Rush retired in and died in Mesa, Arizona. His Wife had a clothes shop on Main St and Stapley Dr during the 60's. One of his Daughters was my age and Rojane was a total knock out! Had a crush on her all thru school.   His Son was also into Baseball and was actually quite good. Thanks for the flashback Dave.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 8, 2020)

Got the Roadmaster ready to paint. The Shelby braces are done and I'm ironing out a couple more dings out of the front fender. Will be painting this morning!










The wife wants to help paint.


She insists on wearing gloves. just had her nails done.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm glad your wife wants to help, and it's a good thing she has her mask on too. If you ever decide to get rid of that fender iron let me know. I just use a piece of railroad track and a fender dolly.


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 11, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> I'm glad your wife wants to help, and it's a good thing she has her mask on too. If you ever decide to get rid of that fender iron let me know. I just use a piece of railroad track and a fender dolly.



when your wife sees the photos you posted of her your gonna catch hell! ha no dinner for you.......


----------

